
How stress echoes down the generations - sethbannon
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2018/05/26/how-stress-echoes-down-the-generations
======
mrsmee89
As a grandchild of holocaust survivors this rings very true. I’ve always felt
I had stress triggers that “didn’t belong to me” so to speak.

~~~
spraak
I also believe this is what African Americans are still experiencing, while
maybe slavery was long ago to have been "worked out" of the genes, it was
roughly just two or three generations ago that there was segregation, Jim Crow
laws, lynchings etc.

~~~
SamReidHughes
It's a lot of fun to form beliefs in the absence of data.

~~~
spraak
It's a lot of fun to assume. /s

How do you know I haven't formed this view based on data? You're assuming I
don't have any data.

~~~
SamReidHughes
Because if you had data you'd be like, "here's the data."

If your guess is right, we'd see differences in the effects of Jim Crow
depending on what part of the country people lived in. Well, do we? I don't
know.

~~~
spraak
> we'd see differences in the effects of Jim Crow depending on what part of
> the country people lived in

That's one, very obtuse hypothesis.

------
logozy
A total of mere 28 samples unlikely to make a convencing result.

~~~
malandrew
This is a common pattern in all the epigenetic research I've seen thus far.

------
laretluval
Sounds like they haven't yet shown (1) that the sperm characteristic is
heritable in humans, nor (2) that it has any effect on human phenotype.

------
RickJWagner
I think this is exactly backwards.

My kids stress me out more than anything else. ;)

~~~
TimTheTinker
I don’t have any problem with this kind of joke. Parenting can be incredibly
stressful, and its difficulty varies widely.

